# PC-Maus MX518 Alternative



## Smokey_Bud (25. August 2018)

Leider ist mittlerweile jetzt auch mein selten gewordenes Exemplar der *MX518 defekt*. Sie funktioniert zwar noch, hat aber nen Wackelkontakt. Eventuell repariere ich sie irgendwann (falls da jemand Tipps hat für nen Wackelkontakt direkt zwischen Kabel und Maus, immer her damit), aber jetzt gerade brauch ich erst mal eine *Alternative*. Sie sollte sich möglichst ähnlich anfühlen und ähnlich schwer sein. Je einen Vor- und Zurück Button und zwei Buttons um die Sensibilität schnell umzustellen. Mehr brauche ich nicht. Kennt ihr eine Maus die möglichst ähnlich ist, bzw. der inoffizielle Nachfolger? Hersteller ist egal. Preis sollte *nicht über 60 Euro* liegen. Was schlagt ihr so vor? Worauf seid ihr umgestiegen, als eure MX518 kaputt gegangen ist?

Freue mich über alle Vorschläge!


----------



## BlueDragonLG (25. August 2018)

Bei Amazon gibt es ein Ersatz Kabel für die Alte Lady 

Tutoy Usb Maus Cable Line Fuer Logitech Mx518 Mx510 Mx500 Mx310 G1 G3 G400 G400S Mouse: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt

Und schau mal Ebay Kleinanzeige da bekommst Die MX 518 noch günstig


----------



## der_yappi (25. August 2018)

Bei mir wurde es die G603


----------



## Tukuman (26. August 2018)

Jo, die MX518 ist meine absolute Lieblingsmaus, vor nen Defekt hatte ich auch Angst, darum habe ich mir 2009 gleich 2x MX518 Batman Edition gekauft, die Batman Edition war bei Amazon billiger als die normale Ausführung (21 Euro) und hatte eine bessere (widerstandsfähigere) Oberflächenbeschichtung.
Was soll ich sagen, meine MX518 funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag und im Fall der Fälle liegt noch eine original verpackte MX518 im Schrank
MX 518 Batman Edition: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Smokey_Bud (13. September 2018)

Danke!! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es die da so günstig gibt! Ist ja Wahnsinn! Bei Amazon gibts die nur noch im 3-stelligen Bereich, egal ob neu oder gebraucht 
Vlt hol ich mir dann eine über Ebay Kleinanzeigen, oder vlt weiche ich auch auf ein neueres Modell aus, mal gucken. War heute im Saturn und da waren ein paar Mäuse, die haben sich zumindest ähnlich angefühlt


----------



## sveagle (19. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Hab mich mal hier angemeldet da ich beim ausstöbern den Karton meines ersten Gaming Laptops gefunden habe , den  Asus G1S, ist leider schon längst im Laptop Himmel aber im Karton hab ich noch in der orginal Folie die dazugehörige Maus gefunden ASUS ROG MX18 Carbon. Die Maus hab ich vielleicht 1x  ausprobiert und hab sie dann wieder in die Folie gesteckt. 

Wollte sie gerne verkaufen und wollte mal fragen was man so für die Maus aufrufen kann, scheint ja in der Gamer Szene ein absolute Rarität zu sein.

Den Rucksack der damals beim Laptop dabei was nutze ich heute noch, aber den verkaufe ich nicht obwohl der garantiert auch gut weg gehen würde, sieht noch wie neu aus.

PS: Hab mal 2 Bilder angehängt

Gruß

Sveagle


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukuman (19. Oktober 2018)

Die Ausführung kannte ich gar nicht, finde auch nix dazu, kannst du mal ein Foto einstellen

Hab mal meine angehängt, schon ein bischen verstaubt, aber noch original verschweißt


----------



## Drakexz (16. November 2018)

Ja, der Thread ist jetzt schon ein paar Tage älter, aber interessant ist es trotzdem. 
Die MX518 wird neu aufgelegt.  Einfach mal nach "Logitech MX518 Legendary" googeln. 
Noch gibt es sie scheinbar nur in Asien, soll aber auch nächstes Jahr nach Europa etc. kommen. 

Logitech G MX518 Gaming Mouse


----------

